# Zentralcomputer @ Home-Ideenwettbewerb 1. Runde



## Schinken (20. August 2014)

Guten Abend Freunde der Sonne,

ich hatte folgende Idee: Einen Touchscreen Monitor in der Küche, an der Wand. Und vielleicht ein, zwei ca 10'' grosse Touch-monitore die im Haus rumliegen können. Darauf möchte ich einfach das Bild von meinem PC haben. Ich behalte natürlich auch den Monitor der am PC steht, aber ich könnte von überall auf meine Hermine wie auf einen Zentralcomputer zugreifen. Wozu mehrere Pcs? Eine heftige Mult-CPU-Server Lösung und die ganze Familie kann einen Rechner nutzen (jaaa, jetz träume ich, aber während am einen Monitor gezockt wird sollte Mails checken auf dem andern kein Problem sein). 

Die Idee ist ja auch nicht neu, in jeden SciFi Film gibt es so etwas!

Ich habe jetzt einiges zu dem Thema und möglichen Lösungen gelesen und bin nicht sehr zufrieden.

Selbst (Daten-)kabellose Monitore stellen schon ein Problem dar, aber die Krux liegt beim Rückkanal für den Touchbetrieb.
Also, ich weiss dass z.b. ein Tablet mit Teamviewer  o.Ä. denselben Zweck erfüllen würde, aber mir gehts schon darum dass nurnoch ein Rechner am Werk ist. Ich sage dass nur weil in vielen Foren der Zweck so einer Idee angezweifelt und immer wieder eben Tablets als Alternative angepriesen wurden. Mir geht es darum praktikable Lösungansätze für Exakt diese Idee zu finden.

Darum veranstalte ich einen Ideenwettbewerb . 

Minimalanforderungen:
-EIN kabelloser(AC/DC Kabel sind erstmal ok) Touch-Monitor, zwischen 15-25", an die Wand zu hängen. Möglich sein sollte damit die Steuerung meines Pc's, wobei der Inputlag keine sehr große Rolle spielt,. Zocken muss nicht möglich sein, wohl aber surfen und Multimediasteuerung. 

(Ich benutze Windows 8.1, d.h. die Steuerung [besonders von Multimediainhalten] lässt sich brauchbar über Apps realisieren, die die Touchsteuerung vereinfachen sollten. So muss die Präzision und Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit auch nicht sehr gut sein. Aber das Betriebssystem ist keine Vorgabe^^) 

In dieser ersten Runde spielt das Budget keine Rolle, es geht mehr um die technische Umsetzbarkeit.

Sofern sich denn genug Teilnehmer finden und gute Ideen dabei sind wird es später mehr Runden geben, mit höheren Anforderungen wie ein einzuhaltendes Budget.
Dann gibt es für die besten Ideen aber auch kleine Preise^^. Senkt die gespitzten Ohren ruhig wieder, nichts teures, nur ein Dankeschön für den Aufwand eben .

Ich hoffe auf gute Ideen und dass das Teil am Ende an meiner Wand hängt^^.


----------



## Research (20. August 2014)

OK, was machen moderne NAS nicht was du willst?

Was du beschreibst nennt sich auch Remote-Desktop mit einem Multi-Session-OS: Linux.


----------



## Gysi1901 (20. August 2014)

Research schrieb:


> OK, was machen moderne NAS nicht was du willst?
> Was du beschreibst nennt sich auch Remote-Desktop mit einem Multi-Session-OS: Linux.


Naja, wo gibt's denn so eine Lösung zu kaufen? Ohne komplizierte Bastelei, sagen wir, ein Fertig-Paket aus Xeon-Server und x Touch-Bildschirmen, die ohne tiefergehendes Wissen irgendwo aufgehängt werden können und im Nu funktionieren und mit dem Server kommunizieren? Sodass man in mehreren Räumen des Hauses Bilder und Videos anschauen oder Emails überprüfen kann? Also, ich finde die Idee spannend, ein Vorgeschmack auf die Zukunft.
Selbstverständlich hab ich keinerlei Ideen anzubieten


----------



## Schinken (20. August 2014)

Genau Gysi, so in der Art war mein Gedanke^^.

Research: Nun, für ein NAS brauche ich immernoch Rechner die ich ranhänge. Ich will nicht nur die Daten bereitgestellt haben, sondern auch die Rechenkapazität.. Es soll wirklich ein Zentralcomputer sein, nicht mehrere. 

Remote Desktop mit Multisession Linux? Also alle Remote Ansätze die ich gefunden habe laufen nicht ordentlich. Es gibt Fernbedienungs-Apps, die funktionieren auch gut, aber das ist nicht was ich will. Ich mölchte auch nicht 4 Tablets, denn damit kann ich auch so surfen usw. Dafür brauche ich keinen Zentralcomputer. Deswegen lass ich den Rechner dann ja meist aus. Wenn ich aber wirklich mal Rechenkraft brauche muss ich das Gerät wechseln, das finde ich unnötig. Die Touchscreens sollen nur Ein-/Ausgabegeräte sein.
Warum geht das unter Linux besser? Remoteverbindungen laufen doch auch mit Windows (sind nur nicht was ich suche). Und ich frage ehrlich, weil ich mich mit Linux nicht sehr auskenne.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (20. August 2014)

Ich verstehe deine Idee und das Problem ist nicht mal der Bildschirminhalt denn das kann man ohne größere Probleme per Funk übertragen.
Die Firma KFA² hat damals als die 400er Serie von Nvidia noch aktuell war, ein sehr interessantes Konzept vorgestellt.

KFA2 debuts GeForce GTX 460 Razor and WHDI | VideoCardz.com

In dieser Richtung könntest du mal etwas weiter forschen, somit wäre das reine Ausgabe Problem gelöst.
Bei der Eingabe kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem, dies wird sich nicht so von der Stange kabellos lösen lassen.



Bezüglich des Systemes könnte man ja wie hier schon erwähnt auf Multiple Remote Desktop verbinden zurück greifen, wie weit das allerdings realisierbar ist, weiss ich nicht aber dein Ansatz funktoniert nicht ohne getrennte systeme nicht. Gerade für den Fall jemand sitzt vor dem PC und du möchtest Mails abrufen, kommst du nicht um einen Remote Desktop oder zumindest eine VM nicht drum rum.


----------



## Research (20. August 2014)

Multi-Session heißt das Zauberwort.

Du kannst unter Linux X User gleichzeitig arbeiten + Zugreifen lassen.

Windows kann nur einen.


BTW: Mein Synology kann fast alles was du beschreibst. Nur bleibt immer das Problem: Du brauchst rechnende Hardware im Bildschirm.

Nur Signal weiterreichen.... Dafür fehlt es an Technik mit enstprechender Funkreichweite und Quallität. + Verwaltung dieser "Anschlüsse".


----------



## Schinken (20. August 2014)

Research: Logisch, ein mikroprozessor muss drin sein, wie in jedem Fernseher aber auch. Betreffs Multisession OS lies bitte unten weiter. Aber danke für die Erklärung, hat sich ja komplizierter angehört als es ist.
Nein, da muss ich wiedersprechen, im Industriellen Maßstab gibt es diese Technik ja. Bei Präsentationen oder der Bedienung großer Maschinen. 
Siehe hier:IndoorPublicDisplays.

Also sind Reichweite und Datenraten grundsätzlich kein Problem (der Rückkanal wird da anscheinend über Infrarot realisiert-könnte man sowas nicht auch selbst machen?). Nur sollte es doch mit ein wenig Hirnschmalz möglich sein so etwas selbst zu realisieren (ohne es eben komplett basteln zu müssen).
1400€-mehrere zigtausend € wie für die Geräte im Link finde ich lächerlich für nen Monitor mit Funktechnik (auch wenns durch den Rückkanal komplexer ist).

FREAKonHELL: Was meinst du mit VM? Sorry wenn ich auf dem Schlauch stehe^^. 
Verstehe ich dich richtig das du das Problem dabei siehst gleichzeitig auf einem Desktop zu arbeiten? Ich denke aber da hab ich dich falsch verstanden oder? Denn mehrere Desktops auf verschiedenen Monitoren sind ja ein alter Hut. Deswegen muss ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Multisession-OS haben. 

Aber du hast recht, der Rückkanal ist das Problem. Eventuell könnte man einen Touch-fähigen Monitor per USB-Dongle oder Intels "WiDi" einen Rückkanal verschaffen, aber da ich mich leider mit Netzwerk und Streaming nicht sehr detailliert auskenne starte ich ja diesen Wettbewerb^^.


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2014)

Da fällt mir doch glatt wieder die gute alte AS/400 ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hatte man nichts anderes als doofe Terminals dran. Die haben nur die Bildausgabe auf den Röhrenschirm geworfen und die Tastatureingabe des Users zurück an den AS/400 Server geworfen.
D.h. du möchtest eigentlich auch nix anderes, nur dumme Terminals ohne großartige Rechenleistung und einen zentralen "Server" der sich um alle Terminals kümmert. Klingt mal machbar. Allerdings nicht mit einer Standard-Win8-Version. Ohne einen Windoof-Server sehe ich da schwarz und der kostet wieder Länge mal Breite. Und ich sehe da durchaus den Bedarf nach einem Multisession-OS. Mehrere Mauszeiger und Keyboards in EINER Clientsession? Viel Spass...
Spontan fällt mir da auch noch Igel ein, siehe Igel Zero Clients. Aber auch da brauchts wieder einen passenden Software-Unterbau den es nicht günstig oder für Lau gibt.

Ich würde da auch eher mal im Linux-Umfeld suchen, ist für Zuhause definitiv kostengünstiger und eventuell gibts da jemand der sich sowas schon mal zusammengeschustert hat.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2014)

Das was du da machen willst ist so leider nicht umsetzbar (noch nicht).

Was es aktuell schon gibt, womit sich aber auf keinen Fall PC Spiele spielen lassen ist:
Mann nimmt einen starken PC, installiert da VM Ware ESXI oder Virtualbox (unter WIndows) und kauft sich dann z.b. Einbaupc´s für in die Wand (sind dann halt vollwertige PC´s.

Dann hast du alles zentral auf dem starken Rechner und kannst dich mit den Clients da aufschalten.

Wenn du das ganze unter Windows nutzt kannst du nebenbei auch noch am Hauptrechner zocken oder über Steam in Home Streaming sogar auf einem anderen PC spielen (dann kannst du aber auf dem richtigen PC nicht mehr daddeln wenn grad ein anderer spielt)


Wir vertreiben in unserer Firma eine Hausautomation und nutzen dafür die Einbau PC´s dieses Herstellers:

exone Panel PCs | exone Industrie | exone Online-Shop

Die sind 1a und gibt es auch mit schwächeren Celeron CPU´s
ES GIBT NATÜRLICH AUCH ANDERE HERSTELLER ICH WILL HIER KEINE WERBUNG MACHEN!!!


generell finde ich solche Lösungen "interessant", wirklich lohnen wird sich das nicht weil du wie gesagt Touch nur über Kabel übertragen kannst .

Günstiger ist es wenn jeder seinen kleinen eigenen PC hat oder eben ein tablet (womit wir wieder beim Thema wären) und dann eben über remote desktop auf eine Virtuelle Maschine zugreifen.


----------



## mmayr (20. August 2014)

MS Multipojnt Server als OS, Server konfigurierst du selber. Dazu einen Zero Client und das mit dem Monitor in der Wand funktioniert.
Das mit den Mobiles wird dennoch schwierig.


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2014)

Also Linux Terminal Server Project - Welcome to LTSP.org sieht mal nicht so schlecht aus. Scheint (auf Linux-Basis) erstmal alles abzudecken. Wenn du deine 8.1-Möhre behalten willst, entweder eine virtuelle Maschine dafür aufsetzen oder einen extra "Server"-Rechner dazu abstellen.

Wenn du die Multimediasachen per VLC oder XBMC abspielst sehe ich in der Fernsteuerung des Players per IP auch kein Problem. Remotesteuerung des PCs per Remotedesktop auch kein Thema.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also Linux Terminal Server Project - Welcome to LTSP.org sieht mal nicht so schlecht aus. Scheint (auf Linux-Basis) erstmal alles abzudecken. Wenn du deine 8.1-Möhre behalten willst, entweder eine virtuelle Maschine dafür aufsetzen oder einen extra "Server"-Rechner dazu abstellen.
> 
> Wenn du die Multimediasachen per VLC oder XBMC abspielst sehe ich in der Fernsteuerung des Players per IP auch kein Problem. Remotesteuerung des PCs per Remotedesktop auch kein Thema.


 
Zocken kann er dann halt nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2014)

Zum Konzept und Gedankenspiel an sich:
Grundsätzlich ist es keine schlechte Idee, allerdings bringt  Zentralisierung immer das Problem mit sich, dass man extrem von einem  Gerät abhängig ist. Fällt dieses aus, sitzen alle auf dem Trockenen.  Hinzu kommt der Stromverbrauch - ein System, welches moderne Spiele  flüssig darstellen kann, ist außerhalb der Spielzeit ziemlich  overpowered. Und für das Abrufen der Mails etwa wird dann halt relativ  viel Strom verbraten.
Eine weitere Hürde ist die Zuweisung von  Ressourcen. Der Ansatz, möglichst viel Leistung bereitzustellen, wird  nicht ausreichen, man muss jedem User zumindest ein Ressourcenminimum  zur Verfügung stellen. Und hier sind wir schon wieder sehr schnell im  Bereich der Virtualisierung.

Zumindest im Privatbereich ist aber  die zentrale Bereitstellung von Daten ein erster Schritt in diese  Richtung. Bis man aber das Betriebssystem teilt, wird sicherlich noch  einiges an Entwicklungsarbeit notwendig sein - mal ganz abgesehen davon,  dass ich keinem anderen Nutzer so vertraue wie mir, wodurch das Teilen  eines Systems für mich immer einen Kompromiss darstellt.

MfG Jimini

P.S.:  Es gibt einen von vielen Nutzern vertretenen Grundsatz, welcher besagt,  dass ein Tool das, was es können soll, möglichst gut können soll.  Weitere Features führen oftmals dazu, dass man eine eierlegende  Wollmilchsau hat, die viel, aber nichts richtig kann (Negativbeispiel  Nero - ein riesiges Programmpaket, welches man sich meistens nur fürs  Brennen installierte, aber aufgrund von zig Zusatzfeatures  vergleichweise viele Ressourcen beanspruchte).


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Zocken kann er dann halt nicht mehr drauf


 
Hat er (laut Startpost) für die Remote-Teile auch nicht vor. Auf seiner Win8-Möhre, wenn Remote nichts bis fast nichts läuft, ohne Probleme noch möglich.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (20. August 2014)

@ Schinken

Meine Idee die ich heute morgen um halb zwei hatte, war folgende:

Man nehme einen Rechner der stark genug ist für 3-4 Virtuelle Maschinen + den Host.

Dann legt man die VM auf die jeweiligen Monitore (über Wlan z.b. mit der von mir gezeigten Karte oder ähnlichem). Dazu die Touch-Eingaben (wo noch keiner weiss wie die übertragen werden) in der jeweiligen VM fest einbinden. Das verhindert das man sich dazwischen funkt wenn jemand z.B. direkt vor dem Rechner sitzt.

Auf den VM`s sollten dann klone vom Host laufen und per Script soll in gewissen zeitintervallen von ca. 30 Min alle geänderten Datein in die VM`s übertragen werrden bzw auf den Host je nachdem wer die Datei verändert hat.


Das ist dann im Grunde das was du wolltest / suchst.


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2014)

Warum zum Geier hat sich jemand für "Schinken" entschieden? Schmeckt wahrscheinlich besser als eine Terminal-Lösung oder wie 



FREAKonHELL schrieb:


> Auf den VM`s sollten dann klone  vom Host laufen und per Script soll in gewissen zeitintervallen von ca.  30 Min alle geänderten Datein in die VM`s übertragen werrden bzw auf den  Host je nachdem wer die Datei verändert hat.


 
Ok... da könnte ich aber gleich ein Network-Share verwenden, dann spar ich mir das rumkopieren per Script (was dann sowieso die schon beanspruchte WLAN-Verbindung nochmal zusätzlich einknicken lassen würde)...


----------



## informatrixx (20. August 2014)

Mit Teamviewer dürfte es am einfachsten gehen:
How to install TeamViewer to connect multiple computers

Teamviewer gibts auch für Android, zum Beispiel dann für Tablets mit Androidsystem.

Ein einfacheres System sehe ich momentan nicht ohne weiteren Computer


----------



## FREAKonHELL (20. August 2014)

@ *Kusanar*

Die Idee kam mir halt in den  Kopf um halb zwei morgens, das diese Idee nicht das gelbe vom EI ist das ist mir klar. ^^

"da könnte ich aber gleich ein Network-Share verwenden, dann spar ich mir  das rumkopieren per Script (was dann sowieso die schon beanspruchte  WLAN-Verbindung nochmal zusätzlich einknicken lassen würde)"

Ich glaube du hast meine Idee nicht ganz verstanden.

Meine Idee basiert auf dieser Grafikkarte:
KFA2 Geforce GTX 460 WHDI - Erste drahtlose Grafikkarte der Welt - News - GameStar.de

An dieser wären die Bildschirme per WLAN angebunden, wärend die VM`s auf dem Host laufen würden. Die VM`s würde ich dann im Fullscreen an die jeweiligen Bildschirme schicken und die Eingaben würden dann in der VM festgesetzt werden. Somit brauch man nur Bildschirme die diesen Empfänger nutzten können.

Der Datenabgleich würde somit weiterhin auf dem Host stattfinden und nicht per Funk übertragen.


----------



## informatrixx (20. August 2014)

> KFA2 Geforce GTX 460 WHDI - Erste drahtlose Grafikkarte der Welt - News - GameStar.de



Super, die kannte ich bis jetzt nicht 

Es gibt auch Touchscreenaufsätze, die über USB funktionieren:
MultiTouch Aufsatz | MyMULTITOUCH - interaktive Touch-Displays, Wände und Aufsätze für Multi-User und MultiTouch Anwendungen

Das in Kombination mit USB über WLAN:
Schnurlos: WLAN-Adapter befreit USB-Geräte vom Kabel - Golem.de

könnte dann funktionieren, das dann mit nur 1 Hostcomputer,
an den das Touchsignal über USB-WLAN übertragen wird


----------



## FREAKonHELL (20. August 2014)

@ *informatrixx*

Die Karte habe ich gestern schon in meinem ersten Beitrag verlinkt *Hust* 

Von den Touch Aufsätzen wusste allerdings der WLAN Adapter könnte das entscheidene Teil sein um den Vorgaben des TE gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Kusanar (22. August 2014)

Ok, wenn du dann geregelt bekommst dass pro VM ein Touch-Aufsatz angesprochen wird und die Teile NICHT alle über den VM-Host laufen, dann könnte sowas klappen. Klingt auf jeden Fall (jetzt wo ich deinen Vorschlag gerafft hab  ) machbar, wenn auch mordskompliziert im Gegensatz zu einer simplen Host-Terminal-Lösung.

Auf jeden Fall mal  für die Idee


----------



## FREAKonHELL (22. August 2014)

Funktionieren tut dieser Ansatz.
Ich nutze momentan auf meinem Hauptrechner eine VM mit XBMC drauf und da binde ich eine Trust Tocamy ein. Die hat dann die komplette Kontrolle über das Mediencenter, wärend ich mit den anderen Eingabegeräten in Ruhe weiterarbeiten kann.

Ich will aber nicht verschweigen das es zum Teil Probleme gibt wenn sich die VM neustartet.

Weiss jemand wie die Touch Aufsätze mit USB angezeigt werden? Wenn sie als ganz normale HID`s fungieren sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Schinken (22. August 2014)

So, ich habe mich mal ein wenig rausgehalten unm den Ideenflow nicht zu unterbrechen . 
Erstmal großen Dank an alle. Es sind ja schon viele verschiedene Ideen aufgekommen. 

@Kusanar Die AS/400 sieht super aus . Prinzipiell erfüllt das Teil genau meine Anforderungen. Schade dass das nicht weiterentwickelt wurde.
Das LTSP hört sich gut an, auch dass mit dem Zocken wär kein Problem, auf den Clients will ich ja garnicht zocken und auf dem Host halt Multiboot. 
Ich sehe noch nicht ganz was hier Hardwareseitig als Client eingesetzt wird. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind das ja auch wieder Rechner und nicht nur Ein-/Ausgabegeräte oder?
Übrigens Danke, mehrere Mauszeiger in einer Session, das habe ich völlig übersehen^^.

@mmayr Möchtest du deinen Vorschlag genauer ausführen? In der Form kann ich da nicht viele Infos rausziehen. Wie wird bei deiner Idee der Rückkanal für die Touchbedienung gelöst?

@jimini Da hast du recht, momentan ist diese Idee unmöglich effizient umzusetzen. Aber darum gehts mir halt erstmal auch nicht . Mittelfristig wird sich durch  Energiesparmodi wie Zerocore und ähnlichen aber der Energieverbrauch im IDLE verkraften lassen und eine Ausfallsicherung möglich sein.Vielleicht sogar durch einen zweiten, identischen ,,Notrechner'' der im Fall der Fälle einspring wie eine USV (Langfristig wäre ne Cloudbasierte Lösung denkbar. Ich stell mir das so vor: Ich ''bestelle'' bei einem Anbieter Rechenzeit, genug um einen Ausfall meines Zentralcomputers kurzfristig zu kompensieren. Und wenns soweit ist wird geswitched (dafür müsste natürlich ne komplette und aktuelle Systemkopie bei diesem Anbieter vorhanden sein). Aber das liegt weit in der Zukunft. Trotzdem wären die Mehrkosten glaube ich in Grenzen zu halten, auch mit Ausfallsicherung. Immerhin spart man sich ja andere Geräte wie Notebooks,Tablets und bei Familien den Rechner für jeden Einzelnen, sowie die Energie dafür. 

@FREAKonHELL Ich brauchte eine Weile um deine Idee zu durchschauen, aber ich denke jetzt hab ichs gecheckt^^. Gute Idee denke ich, nur finde ich nichts aktuelles zu WLAN-Grafikkarten. Kaufen kann man erst recht keine, und ich glaube dass eine GTX 460 einfach zu  schwach wäre. Schade eigentlich, auch hier hätte ich mir eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung erhofft.

@ informatrixx Teamviewer efüllt leider nicht meine Anforderungen, obwohl ich verstehe warum sich soviele Fragen warum ich nicht einfach ein Tablet als Remote nehme^^. 
Diese Touchscreen-Aufsätze und WLAN-USB-Dongles habe ich mir auch schon einmal angesehen. Bei den Aufsätzen frage ich mich nur was sie für einen Vorteil bringen sollen. Also bei dem Syastem über das wir reden. Ein ''normaler'' Touchmonitor überträgt die Eingaben ja auch über USB. Und um die Latenzen zumindest nicht unnötig lang werden zu lassen würde ich gern so wenig wie möglich dazwischen schalten. 
Die WLAN-USB-Dongles sind da schon viel interessanter. Hat damit vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe nämlich sehr unterschiedliches dazu gelesen, unter anderem ist die Datenrate wohl sehr niedrig. Ich bin außerdem nicht sicher ob Eingabegeräte unterstützt werden. Wenn man die Touch Eingaben aber so übertragen kann ist das Problem fast gelöst würde ich sagen: 
*
Ein Multiboot System Windows/Linux. Einen Touchmonitor an der Küchenwand. Ein USB-WLAN-Dongle für den Rückkanal.*

Lieber wäre mir glaub ich eine VM wie FREAKonHELL sie vorgeschlagen hat, damit ich zum Zocken nicht immer den Rechner neustarten muss. Wenn das so geht. Damit hätten wir dann quasi von jedem ein paar Ideen aufgenommen^^. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Für die Mobiles habe ich übrigens was spannendes gefunden:Lenovo zeigt kabellosen 13,3 Zoll Touch-Monitor [CES 2013] » t3n


----------



## FREAKonHELL (22. August 2014)

Habe ich meine Idee so umständlich erklärt? =D


Bezüglich der WLAN Grafikkarten, leider scheint da die Entwicklung nicht weiterzugehen. Evtl. mal schauen was die Firma Matrox noch zu bieten hat, soweit ich weiss haben die sich mittlerweile auf Multimonnitoring spezialisiert.

Wenn man aber an so eine GTX 460 rankommen könnte, dann könnte man die ja als reines Output Gerät verwenden und dann in den Rechner noch ne 2. Graka als Spielegrafikkarte.
Man muss aber bedenken das man an die GTX 400er Karte maximal 2 Monitore anschliessen kann.


----------



## Schinken (22. August 2014)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich hab wirklich kein Schimmer von Virtuellen Maschinen^^. Theoretisch habe ich mich schon mit allem möglichem beschäftigt, aber erstens reicht mein Budget erst seit kurzem für Praxistests und 2. kenne ich in meinem Umfeld leider keinen der von PCs Ahnung hat, dadurch fehlen mir viele ,,Fachbegriffe'' bzw. Szenetypische Abkürzungen^^.

Hmm, wie ich das verstanden habe wurde die(se) GTX460 nur vorgestellt, nie ausgeliefert. Und nur 2 (mögliche) Monitore ist nichtmehr zeitgemäß find ich.


----------



## Kusanar (22. August 2014)

Najo, die Grafikkarte ist schon lustig aber in Zeiten von PCoverIP und anderen Lösungen wie ZeroClients, WHDI, Miracast etc. nicht mehr unbedingt notwendig. Denke mal dass daher die Entwicklung in die Richtung eingestellt wurde. Schade weil das Teil für deine Anforderungen echt ideal wäre.

@Schinken: Um auf deine Frage bezüglich LTSP einzugehen: Ja, prinzipiell hast du Recht. Es sind in gewisser Weise natürlich "vollwertige Computer", allerdings ohne irgend eigenen Massenspeicher (daher spricht man bei den Teilen von ThinClients). Die Teile werden nur per Netzwerk über PXE (Pre-eXecution Environment) gebootet. Der LTSP Server lädt dann ein Image per TFTP in den RAM als RAM Disk auf dem ThinClient, von dem ein minimales System gestartet wird (das Image hat ca. 10 bis 20MB).
Und jetzt kommt das tolle: *Klein Kusanar hat total übersehen dass das nur per KABELVERBINDUNG geht da es Wireless kein PXE gibt  Also bin ich mit meiner Idee damit raus ...*

Mir gefällt jetzt die Idee von FREAKonHELL immer besser


----------



## FREAKonHELL (22. August 2014)

@ Schinken

Stimmt... ^^ Das habe ich etwas übersehen ^^
Dennoch muss es doch eine gewisse Stückzahlen von diesen Karten geben. =D
Wenn nicht mal den Hersteller anschreiben ob es da nicht doch noch eine Möglichkeit gibt.

Das mit den 2 Bildschirmen lösen wir mit 2 GTX 460 somit können wir bis zu 4 Wireless Displays ansprechen + eine Gaming Karte an der der eigentliche Host hängt. 

(Kleine Spinnerei in meinem Kopf  )

@Kusanar

Und wie wäre es mit D-Lan Lösungen? Dann wäre es zwar nicht komplett kabellos, aber es wären minimale Kabelverbindungen.


----------



## jamie (22. August 2014)

> Warum zum Geier hat sich jemand für "Schinken" entschieden? Schmeckt wahrscheinlich besser als eine Terminal-Lösung oder wie



Hey, auch für mich war es eine schwere Entscheidung zwischen "Ja" und "Schinken". Ich habe mich aber für "Ja" entschieden, weil ich gerade schon gegessen habe. 

@Topic: Klingt spannend, ich hänge mich hier mal ran.


----------



## Kusanar (23. August 2014)

FREAKonHELL schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es mit D-Lan Lösungen? Dann wäre es zwar nicht komplett kabellos, aber es wären minimale Kabelverbindungen.


 
Wär ne Idee, muss aber im Endeffekt Schinken entscheiden, ob er auf komplett kabelfrei verzichten kann.


----------



## norse (24. August 2014)

Ich kapier das problem nochnicht... habe mir die 3 Seiten jetzt mehrmals durchgelesen und frage mich immernoch was hier diskutiert wird und was... du wirklcih am ende haben willst, einerseits willst du vollen zugriff auf den zentral computer,aber nicht von überalll aus zocken ... warum dann auf den zugreifen?!

Das ganze Problem ist noch recht undurchsichtig, glaueb du solltest dir wirklich überlegne was du am ende haben willst, denn so wie es klingt ... einfach ein Tablet und fertig. Mit dem kannst du Surfen ohne probleme, diverse kleien Programmme laufen lassen, kannst auf alle daten im netzwerrk zugreifen die iwo freigegeben sind und im notfall sogar zocken dank steam o.Ä.


Das mit dem riesem Server ist irgendwie .... nicht das was du brauchst. Und was ist so falsch an einem Tablet? ... du brauchst am ende einen kleinen minirechner der dir das Bild anzeigt und eingaben weiter reicht zum zentralcomputer.  In dem ThinClient steckt also minimal Hardware, die mittlerweile vergleichbar ist mit Tablets. Von daher kann der doch gleich alles selber machen ... zumindest das Surfen. Und so hast du dir viele Probleme gespart wie Lags, ANzeigeprobleme und vorallem das Problem der Infrastruktur! Es benötigt deutlich mehr Bandbreite ein ganzen Bild als nur eine kleine website zum client zu bringen ...
Von daher ... also irgendwie ist das shcon seltsam und du willst es auf eine sehr unpraktische und komplizierte weise lösen hab ich das gefühl.


Wofür ist der hauptrechner, was ist auf dem drauf, für was wird der genutzt?
wofür sind die clients? Warum kann es kein tablet sein ala W8.1 Tablet?

Weil so mit dem hauptrechner der alles machen soll ... ist das ein riesen aufwand für weniger Funtkionalität. Zumal der Server dann acuh deutlich mehr Strom verbraucht, Leistung frisst und von den kosten enorm wird als jede "normale" tablet, spiele pc und NAS lösung.


----------



## Schinken (25. August 2014)

Ich hab gerade nicht soviel Zeit um euch allen zu antworten, also nur kurz zu norse: Ich habe versucht meine Idee so vorzustellen dass genau diese Fragen nicht aufkommen^^. Die Denkaufgabe ist nicht die genannten Funktionen (Surfen etc.) möglichst praktisch erfüllen. Sondern die genannten Funktionen unter den vorgegebenen Prämissen zu erfüllen, also mit einem Zentralrechner und kabbellosen Touch-Displays. Es geht mir nicht (hauptsächlich) darum die Funktion zu erfüllen sondern sie SO zu erfüllen. Natürlich ist das kompliziert, würde es sowas fertig geben müsste ich hier nich fragen . Der Nutzen? Eine Machbarkeitsstudie. Ein erstes Testprojekt. Mit der Technischen Weiterentwicklung hoffe ich mir später tatsächlich einen Zentralcomputer fürs Haus zu schaffen wie man es aus Sci-Fi Filmen kennt. In der Art eines Bordcomputers auf diversen Raumschiffen. Dann soll natürlich auch Zocken über jeden Monitor/Mobile Device möglich sein. Aber diese Anforderung war mir für ne Machbarkeitsstudie doch zu hoch . Versuch nicht das Problem zu lösen, sondern überleg wie die vorgegebene Lösung lauffähig gemacht werden kann. ^^


----------

